# Signal that the PAX is not intending to tip.



## OldBay

Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.

However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.

Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever bum**** suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".

Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.


----------



## UberAdrian

The key signal is when they enter your car!


----------



## Pax Collector

Every pax is a non-tipper until proven otherwise.


----------



## ariel5466

OldBay said:


> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever bumfock suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip


I actually find that the opposite is true for me. If they mention I might have trouble finding a ride back, I always get a tip. And when asked about driver pay, I'm straight up and honest, and they're almost always surprised, thinking we make a lot more. That usually precedes a tip, as well.


----------



## mbd

Quote
“ I will give you a good review “?


----------



## ANT 7

I don't worry about this.

One thing for certain though, is that if you can make a woman laugh, she will probably tip you.

YMMV obviously.


----------



## Pax Collector

ANT 7 said:


> I don't worry about this.
> 
> One thing for certain though, is that if you can make a woman laugh, she will probably tip you.
> 
> YMMV obviously.


My experience is if you make a woman laugh you get her number. I've made plenty of women laugh with no tip.


----------



## ANT 7

I'm married..... I just want their money lol.


----------



## Coachman

I honestly don't even think about tips during the ride. Some tip. Some don't. Right now I'm getting about 30-40% tips, which is better than a year ago.


----------



## SuzeCB

Pax Collector said:


> Every pax is a non-tipper until proven otherwise.


 That's actually the key. Yes, drivers should be tipped, but we know that Travis killed that culture for ride share. That being the case, if you are expecting tips and don't get them, you're going to be very, very unhappy and annoyed and frustrated. Just drive, figuring that you are not going to get a chip, and adjust your strategy accordingly. Then, when you are tipped, it is a really nice surprise.


----------



## DriverMark

Pleasant surprises:

The living pin cushion with to many piercings to count, monster gaged ears, pants hanging half way down his ass with a not so nice (or maybe you like that type of stuff) boxers showing --- $5 tip

Tweaker pax, constantly rubbing hands, odd "shifts" in the seat, constantly looking around my car like he wants to murder me and if my dead body will fit in the back seat, talking about how he once had a job at Wal-Mart travelling to all the stores doing "inventory" -- $10 cash tip --- it might have been the Wal-Mart talk that prompted the $10 as I asked him lots of questions about the job and how cool that was .... reality I could care less about his job, I just figured it was less likely to be murdered if I was a "friend".....

Drunk as hell rich white old folk in Park City last night taking home from dinner -- $15 tip on a $9 fare.

At this point, I've stopped trying to figure out who will tip and who won't considering I'm usually wrong....... I just treat everyone with respect and with courtesy, until they show their PAXHole side. The dice will fall where they fall......


----------



## OldBay

DriverMark said:


> At this point, I've stopped trying to figure out who will tip and who won't considering I'm usually wrong....... I just treat everyone with respect and with courtesy, until they show their PAXHole side. The dice will fall where they fall......


Never did I say I was expecting tips. Just sharing a pattern I noticed.

Treating people with respect is in my DNA, but looking back on past rides, its clear that is not a characteristic many people share.


----------



## Steve_TX

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.


In my 3000+ trips, I can find no rhyme or reason to figuring out who tips and who doesn't tip.

Specifically with employees, I've dropped off / picked up at fast food restaurants, Fortune 100 companies (including a trillion $ company named after fruit ?), hotels, discount big box stores, laborers to worksites...

Some tip, some don't. Some follow stereotypes, some don't. I've discovered that tIps are not related race, ethnicity, appearance of wealth (or lack thereof), nor whether they live in a mansion or a trashy trailer park. All of my pax get the same great service from me, because all of my pax are potential tippers.


----------



## TemptingFate

ANT 7 said:


> I don't worry about this.
> 
> One thing for certain though, is that if you can make a woman laugh, she will probably tip you.
> 
> YMMV obviously.





Pax Collector said:


> My experience is if you make a woman laugh you get her number. I've made plenty of women laugh with no tip.


The Art of Seduction for Tips. 
First, some people will always tip and some will never tip. That's just the way it is and there's not much we can do to change their behavior even if we're exemplary or terrible drivers.
We are concerned here with the ones who might tip if they feel a connection to the driver. Whether male or female, this connection is enhanced by being attractive and charming. Attractive means good grooming, dress, smell, a twinkle in the eye, and a smile showing you're happy to see the rider. Charming means appropriate humor, compliments, supportive conversation, and caring about this stranger like a long lost friend. It's like a first date where the goal is to ideally be yourself to form a human connection without making a faux pas that will ruin the mood. 
Don't even think about a tip during the ride. That's like thinking about getting in your date's pants during the first date. Your desperation will show through and foul the atmosphere. Just strive to be likeable. Often that means being quiet and leaving the pax in peace.


----------



## OldBay

TemptingFate said:


> Don't even think about a tip during the ride. That's like thinking about getting in your date's pants during the first date. Your desperation will show through and foul the atmosphere. Just strive to be likeable. Often that means being quiet and leaving the pax in peace.


I have to disagree with this. As drivers we need to experiement to see what gives the most tips. It is a significant part of earnings.

To say its "just this" or "just that" is the kind of advice you'd give a high schooler on a first date. (Thanks dad!)

Also, equating it to getting into a girls pants is an attempt to make the discussion of tip earnings creepy. Its a very significant portion of our earnings and learning how to increase tips is something we should study.

Yes, much of it is about basics of being nice and presentable; stating the obvious is condescending and makes it seem like those who want to discuss tips are somehow looking to bypass basic civility.

The teaching moment from this thread is that pax who are angling conversation towards a discussion of destination and hoping you get a return trip are not likely to tip. IMO, if they are angling conversation that way, it would be best to redirect away from the topics of destination and return trips, so they can't get the satisfaction of giving you a "well wish" instead of a tip.


----------



## TemptingFate

OldBay said:


> I have to disagree with this.


There's your problem right there. You're crusty, opinionated, and disagreeable, lacking in charm and the ability to communicate appreciation for your interlocutor's effort to provide advice.

I had a pax who took me out of surge zone to the suburbs last weekend at 1am. I started the ride off wrong by considering a cancel so I could stay in the surge zone but went ahead and took him home. We had a great 20 minute conversation about how times have changed, his kids' education, etc, etc. When he got out, he said, "Hope you find a ride back." I said never mind, no problem, it was good to meet you. Didn't think about a tip the whole ride. Next day he tips $15 on a $25 trip.

So your thesis is bunk, in my humble opinion.


----------



## DriverMark

OldBay said:


> Never did I say I was expecting tips. Just sharing a pattern I noticed.
> 
> Treating people with respect is in my DNA, but looking back on past rides, its clear that is not a characteristic many people share.


I know dude. Not pointing any fingers at you or saying you aren't. I'm just blabbering what I do .


----------



## OldBay

TemptingFate said:


> *There's your problem right there. You're crusty, opinionated, and disagreeable, lacking in charm and the ability to communicate appreciation for your interlocutor's effort to provide advice.*
> 
> I had a pax who took me out of surge zone to the suburbs last weekend at 1am. I started the ride off wrong by considering a cancel so I could stay in the surge zone but went ahead and took him home. We had a great 20 minute conversation about how times have changed, his kids' education, etc, etc. When he got out, he said, "Hope you find a ride back." I said never mind, no problem, it was good to meet you. Didn't think about a tip the whole ride. Next day he tips $15 on a $25 trip.
> 
> So your thesis is bunk, in my humble opinion.


What?? I have almost as many great conversation badges as excellent service.

Probably younger than you. I'm not trying to "school" anyone on the forums, just share my advice and discuss how to increase tips.

Unless your response was tongue in cheek, it verges on candidate for ignore. Please tell me you just forgot the wink emoticon.


----------



## TemptingFate

Please ignore me. No loss to me.
You're like a rude pax who challenges me to cancel the ride.


----------



## Gtown Driver

1. They tell you they are commuting for the day (which means they do it nearly everyday which means RIP tip).

2. College students

3. Grocery store runs (shouldn't do them to begin with, but they'll want you to do everything with no tip)



With the commuting one I had a guy earlier yesterday told me he can write off all of his Lyft rides with his business, but still for sure ain't getting a tip since he's not getting that money back until April.

In general if you're taking them to work or getting them from work don't even think about getting a tip. Just praise god if it happens. You can be driving them 50 miles to work. If you're driving them TO WORK, RIP TIP just about guaranteed. Yesterday morning I made 90 bucks (app money any way) in 2 hours with streak bonus on Lyft in the morning and nobody I took to work tipped. The 15 dollar bonus was my tip.

The only person that tipped me this morning was some girl going from one neighborhood to the other. The tip showed up 5 minutes after I dropped her off which freaked me out. I was like "short trip shorty tipped me?! lool". Everyone else was commuter based with 0 tip.




Only thing I know about getting tips is hope you get either...

1. Airport run

2. Somebody who works in the restaurant/service industry

3. Save somebody from a broken down car or other shitty situation (this is a good one. cash tips with 10 and 20 dollar bills are very likely)


Everything else is getting lucky IMO


----------



## JimD

Old Bay, no one on this thread worth the time to argue with...... you stay on the high road cuz that’s the kind of guy you are..... let those that travel elsewhere make their own choices......


----------



## BBslider001

"I'll take care of you in the app".....ummmm


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

TemptingFate said:


> It's like a first date where the goal is to ideally *be yourself* to *form a human connection without making a faux pas* that will ruin the mood.


I can't do both of these things; it's one or the other.


----------



## TomH

SuzeCB said:


> That's actually the key. Yes, drivers should be tipped, but we know that Travis killed that culture for ride share. That being the case, if you are expecting tips and don't get them, you're going to be very, very unhappy and annoyed and frustrated. Just drive, figuring that you are not going to get a chip, and adjust your strategy accordingly. Then, when you are tipped, it is a really nice surprise.


So true. Millennials never tip.


----------



## John McYeet

SuzeCB said:


> That's actually the key. Yes, drivers should be tipped, but we know that Travis killed that culture for ride share. That being the case, if you are expecting tips and don't get them, you're going to be very, very unhappy and annoyed and frustrated. Just drive, figuring that you are not going to get a chip, and adjust your strategy accordingly. Then, when you are tipped, it is a really nice surprise.


----------



## Fuges

Professionals tip?! I find I get tipped by middle class workers far more often then the rich Amazon and Microsoft employees I slug around daily. I have given rides to probably 200 Amazon employees and I finally got my first tip from one of them. 

Working class people, though, are thoughtful and generally tip much more frequently. Tips are also along ethnic lines but I won't get into that...


----------



## raisedoncereal

The biggest clue in my experience has been a verbal "I'll tip you in the app"


----------



## Gtown Driver

The best is always "if you do this for me I'll tip you X dollars"

Then if you do get a tip it's like way less than what they said it would be.


----------



## TomTheAnt

I’ve had plenty of rides where I was thinking this pax is going to tip, but never did. And vice versa. I don’t think I can say I’ve seen a pattern, really. 

I’ve had all the usual non-tip suspects (collge students, millennials, minimum fare riders etc.) tip. And again, vice versa: business travelers, high rollers etc.


----------



## Gtown Driver

TomTheAnt said:


> high rollers


I like the high rollers just because the chance is there. Just like the roulette table you might hit wrong and not getting anything or they could be going 4 dollars down the road and tip you a 20 dollar bill.


----------



## reg barclay

1.) I'll tip you in the app if you make an extra stop, chances of them tipping decrease to 10%.
2.) I'll leave you a big tip if you make an extra stop, chance of tip decreases to 1%.


----------



## Gtown Driver

reg barclay said:


> 1.) I'll tip you in the app if you make an extra stop, chances of them tipping decrease to 10%.
> 2.) I'll leave you a big tip if you make an extra stop, chance of tip decreases to 1%.


Those people it's obvious what they're doing. If the tip isn't in cash, you're done. If they're insinuating an in app tip they just use the rhetoric to get you to drive them left right up and down. They know the right ant will hear the word "tip" and turn into a Chauffeur.

It's the lure of money that makes you move and then they can just say bye with no tip.


----------



## Initial D

Pax who say "I will tip in the app" are usually bribing drivers for favors or to fix their current crappy ratings.

Some signs that the pax will not tip in my experiences:

1) Pax trying to pull some Pawn Stars style low balling negotiation techniques (backseat driving)
What I meant is when pax are at the back seat giving directions when I already know what I am doing, and nit picking minor details and treating it like it's a heinous crime.

2) Asocial pax assuming that myself greeting them with "hello, how are you?" and making small talk is an attempt to solicit tips when it's just a common courtesy to greet each other when first encountering each other.


----------



## OldBay

Fuges said:


> Professionals tip?! I find I get tipped by middle class workers far more often then *the rich Amazon and Microsoft employees* I slug around daily. I have given rides to probably 200 Amazon employees and I finally got my first tip from one of them.
> 
> Working class people, though, are thoughtful and generally tip much more frequently. Tips are also along ethnic lines but I won't get into that...


I said professionals, not grubby technocrats.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

#1 rule with tips — drivers, carry a few dollar bills to make change.
I tip. In cash. Right there in the car. I asked a driver if he had change for a $20 and he didn’t and so he ended up with... $1. He could have received $5...


----------



## OldBay

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> #1 rule with tips - drivers, carry a few dollar bills to make change.
> I tip. In cash. Right there in the car. I asked a driver if he had change for a $20 and he didn't and so he ended up with... $1. He could have received $5...


So basically, its too much work for you to tip in the app?

If they don't have change for a 20, then you get to "punish" them by not tipping?

Tip for service should exist independent of whether they have change for a 20.


----------



## raisedoncereal

Gtown Driver said:


> The best is always "if you do this for me I'll tip you X dollars"
> 
> Then if you do get a tip it's like way less than what they said it would be.


Emphasis on "if"


----------



## Trafficat

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> #1 rule with tips - drivers, carry a few dollar bills to make change.
> I tip. In cash. Right there in the car. I asked a driver if he had change for a $20 and he didn't and so he ended up with... $1. He could have received $5...


I always carry $99 in cash to make change for tips. I've regretted not having $99 in the past, and been happy to have it also when a pax only has a $100 bill.


----------



## OldBay

Trafficat said:


> I always carry $99 in cash to make change for tips. I've regretted not having $99 in the past, and been happy to have it also when a pax only has a $100 bill.


If anyone ever dangles a 100 and a tip contingent on if I have change, they will get 1* regardless of whether I have change or not.


----------



## BigRedDriver

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.
> 
> However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.
> 
> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever bumfock suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.


If they tell you that you are getting a 5 * from them.

Kiss any tip good bye


----------



## welikecamping

"COA one Pass"


----------



## MiamiKid

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.
> 
> However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.
> 
> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever bumfock suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.


I receive tips on 60 - 80% of trips.

Of course, discriminate like crazy with respect to where I drive.

Yes, including type of area, social class and race.


----------



## Frontier Guy

"5 STARS AWESOME RIDE DUDE"

Great, that and $2.00 will buy me a cup of coffee at 7/11

No tip, 3 stars for you.


----------



## BuckleUp

Signal? You see moths flying in your rear view mirror.


----------



## safedriver80s

I have seen this exactly. OldBay, you are on to something.


----------



## freddieman

Gtown Driver said:


> The best is always "if you do this for me I'll tip you X dollars"
> 
> Then if you do get a tip it's like way less than what they said it would be.


Yeah, that line is "if u do this i will tip u hella" .....hella equals $1 or $2



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> #1 rule with tips - drivers, carry a few dollar bills to make change.
> I tip. In cash. Right there in the car. I asked a driver if he had change for a $20 and he didn't and so he ended up with... $1. He could have received $5...


Could work the other way which paid me bigger.. A few times this has happened where they asked if i had change for $20 i said i didn't cuz they were gonna tip me, they just said here take the whole twenty. If they ask for change for tipping, they are more inclined to give it all if u can't break it. $100 or $50 is different for obvious reasons.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

reg barclay said:


> 1.) I'll tip you in the app if you make an extra stop, chances of them tipping decrease to 10%.
> 2.) I'll leave you a big tip if you make an extra stop, chance of tip decreases to 1%.


Why is this so true though? Lol


----------



## itendstonight

reg barclay said:


> 1.) I'll tip you in the app if you make an extra stop, chances of them tipping decrease to 10%.
> 2.) I'll leave you a big tip if you make an extra stop, chance of tip decreases to 1%.


3) I'll give you a FAT tip if you ... , chance of tip decreases to 0% and chance of false accusation goes to 25%


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Fuges said:


> Professionals tip?! I find I get tipped by middle class workers far more often then the rich Amazon and Microsoft employees I slug around daily. I have given rides to probably 200 Amazon employees and I finally got my first tip from one of them.
> 
> Working class people, though, are thoughtful and generally tip much more frequently. Tips are also along ethnic lines but I won't get into that...


Restaurant/bar workers > professionals as far as tips ...

I'll get into the ethnic lines for you ..

1/400 Daras tip
1/200 Asians tip
1/150 blacks tip
1/150 Spanish tip
1/5 whites tip

just my experience



itendstonight said:


> 3) I'll give you a FAT tip if you ... , chance of tip decreases to 0% and chance of false accusation goes to 25%


4) .... It's a Thursday and I get paid Friday's bro, I'll add a tip right when that deposit hit ... chance of tip decreases to -70% and chance of false acc goes to 90%


----------



## itendstonight

The only consistent tips are airport and train stations: IAD, DCA, and Union Station. I can guess I get tipped 9/10 at these locations so much so a non tip is actually shocking. I LOVE SEEING SUITCASES! Hell I always load and unload for them ? last DCA trip was $20 fare and $7. That’s pretty usual


----------



## MoneyMitch

surprisingly, for me it’s general areas of the state of NJ (urban areas, north and south jersey). In one region of the state (south jersey), people tend to tip more often than those in the NYC metro area


----------



## Ping.Me.More

OldBay said:


> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever bumfock suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".


I generally find this to be true; however, I got my first exception to that, yesterday afternoon.
Took pax from West burbs to DT. On the way, pax noticed heavy backed-up westbound return traffic,
and commented that they hoped I "_don't have to put up with that mess on the way back_".

Right away, I thought "hmm ... "no tip coming" . . . *Several hours later I got a 25% tip in the app*.
(Afterthought: I dropped off the person at a DT bar, so, maybe they mellowed a bit after hoisting a few.) 



TemptingFate said:


> We had a great 20 minute conversation about how times have changed, his kids' education, etc, etc.


^^^^^^^^^^^
Now that, right there, is a tip generator for me. Of course, if pax does not want to talk, then I must shut up. . . . and so I do . . . However, if I can get the gabby ones to talk about themselves, and I show an interest in them, my odds of getting a tip seem to go from about 5% to 80% probability.


----------



## UberAdrian

I don't understand why anyone would ask for an extra stop when they can just put it in the app?

I've never had a single person talk about tipping and go on to actually tip me. Only liars talk about it. Real tippers say nothing and just tip.



> 1/400 Daras tip
> 1/200 Asians tip
> 1/150 blacks tip
> 1/150 Spanish tip
> 1/5 whites tip


I get very few Asians and Latinos but I do get a lot of blacks. Latinos sometimes tip. Asians and blacks never tip, not a single time but the blacks are some of my best behaved pax which is better than a tip! I got my first Muslim last week and she didn't tip. Young Asian females are the worst. Always annoying as hell, trying to eat in my car, talking on the phone etc.

This is why I engage in heavy racial profiling.


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz

When the rider while exiting the vehicle says “five stars!”. Rate them a 1. They aren’t tipping. 100% of the time.


----------



## Cableguynoe

OldBay said:


> If anyone ever dangles a 100 and a tip contingent on if I have change, they will get 1* regardless of whether I have change or not.


I once had a guy pull out a wad of 100's (very very rich guy) from his pocket and asked me if I had a change for a 100. I didn't

His next line was one of the most beautiful sentences I've ever heard in my life:
"Well, I guess you're getting a 100."

That was followed by one of the most evil and horrible things I've ever heard. 
His friend said: "I have a 20".

Only time I've been pissed about getting a $20 tip.


----------



## UberAdrian

Cableguynoe said:


> I once had a guy pull out a wad of 100's (very very rich guy) from his pocket and asked me if I had a change for a 100. I didn't
> 
> His next line was one of the most beautiful sentences I've ever heard in my life:
> "Well, I guess you're getting a 100."
> 
> That was followed by one of the most evil and horrible things I've ever heard.
> His friend said: "I have a 20".
> 
> Only time I've been pissed about getting a $20 tip.


I had one like that in reverse. I was doing an eats ping from a restaurant that was notoriously slow and troublesome. On this occasion I decided to leave a detailed note about how horrible the restaurant was and all the bad things they were doing. I didn't realize the customer could see that note, thought it was just for Uber.

When I got to the spot, turned out it was the owner of the restaurant ordering. He was investigating why he was getting so many eats complaints lol! We had a little chat about my note and he tipped me $200 while noting it would have been $20 without the note.


----------



## OldBay

Cableguynoe said:


> I once had a guy pull out a wad of 100's (very very rich guy) from his pocket and asked me if I had a change for a 100. I didn't
> 
> His next line was one of the most beautiful sentences I've ever heard in my life:
> "Well, I guess you're getting a 100."
> 
> That was followed by one of the most evil and horrible things I've ever heard.
> His friend said: "I have a 20".
> 
> Only time I've been pissed about getting a $20 tip.


If his wife was there, she'd have got out a calculator and given you a 15% tip in change, complete with lint from the bottom of her Gucci bag.

IME, women don't like it when their man "throws away" (her) money.

BTW, it sounds like that's a routine those two had worked out to F with uber drivers.



UberAdrian said:


> I don't understand why anyone would ask for an extra stop when they can just put it in the app?
> 
> I've never had a single person talk about tipping and go on to actually tip me. Only liars talk about it. Real tippers say nothing and just tip.
> 
> I get very few Asians and Latinos but I do get a lot of blacks. Latinos sometimes tip. Asians and blacks never tip, not a single time but the blacks are some of my best behaved pax which is better than a tip! I got my first Muslim last week and she didn't tip. Young Asian females are the worst. Always annoying as hell, trying to eat in my car, talking on the phone etc.
> 
> This is why I engage in heavy racial profiling.


I had an asian amerian serviceman who gave me a five dollar tip and left a nice comment last week. Also picked up some thai or malaysian from casino and dropped home in bmore who then tipped. Asians do tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe

OldBay said:


> If his wife was there, she'd have got out a calculator and given you a 15% tip in change, complete with lint from the bottom of her Gucci bag.
> 
> IME, women don't like it when their man "throws away" (her) money.
> 
> BTW, it sounds like that's a routine those two had worked out to F with uber drivers.


Ha! I don't think so .I was dropping them off at one of the most expensive golf clubs in the country. Only 250 members to my understanding. 
No Black SUV in my market. So XL is their only way to get their clubs to the course. 
And his friend seemed like an important someone from out of town he was trying to impress.

Anyway, that guy makes my top 5 for having been willing to give me a hundred.

Another cool tipper I had was a guy that actually called me an A hole.

It was a short ride, probably close to minimum fare, but we sat in traffic for a bit. 
I remember having a really good conversation.

As we're arriving he asked me if I had change for a $10. I said no. 
He says "seriously? Seriously!?
He thought I was lying to try to get the 10.

I said I really don't. But don't worry about it. He says: " You A hole! You're really gonna make me give you a ten?"

I just laughed.

After he opened door he sat there for a second and I saw him look at his $10. Said F a couple of times and gave me the $10.
Then called me an A hole again as he was walking out.

Funniest shit ever. I appreciated that $10 tip more than $20's or bigger ones I've received on occasions. It hurt him to give me 10 but dude knew tipping was important.


----------



## Invisible

When the pax thank me several times, I know I’m not getting a tip. 

Lately, I’ve had many affluent pax who tip me $1.00 for long rides. It’s kind of insulting. I’ve had millennials tip me $3 or $5 for short rides. 

One pax gave me a $7 cash tip. It was only his 2nd time taking Uber, and he said at the end that his first driver was very rude to him.


----------



## Karen Stein

Keep it all in perspective!

We offer our services at a set price. We have no reason to expect a tip - ever. Tipping isn't part of the deal. That's half the genius of Uber - no fumbling for change at trips end.

Sure, I like a tip as much as anyone. I don't expect or feel entitled to one.


----------



## Gtown Driver

I still want a tip any way.


----------



## MiamiKid

Karen Stein said:


> Keep it all in perspective!
> 
> We offer our services at a set price. We have no reason to expect a tip - ever. Tipping isn't part of the deal. That's half the genius of Uber - no fumbling for change at trips end.
> 
> Sure, I like a tip as much as anyone. I don't expect or feel entitled to one.


Excellent attitude. Look at it the same exact way.

And, end up doing very well with tips. No complaints.


----------



## UberAdrian

Karen Stein said:


> Keep it all in perspective!
> 
> We offer our services at a set price. We have no reason to expect a tip - ever. Tipping isn't part of the deal. That's half the genius of Uber - no fumbling for change at trips end.
> 
> Sure, I like a tip as much as anyone. I don't expect or feel entitled to one.


I agree with this. I don't think or worry about tips. They are just a random side bonus and I'm always surprised when I get one. I always do little extras for people but not in the hopes of a tip, I just consider it part of the job.

For once, I agree with MiamiKid lol!


----------



## Ping.Me.More

UberAdrian said:


> Young Asian females are the worst. Always annoying as hell, trying to eat in my car, talking on the phone etc.


My experience is that most "young" anybodys have more of a tendency to want to eat in my car. Especially
the females. (Everyones's results may vary.) These entitled younger people are also more likely to leave napkins, candy wrappers, and empty water bottles in the car. Modern day "etiquette" seems to be in a
serious decline.



SFOspeedracer said:


> I'll get into the ethnic lines for you ..
> 
> 1/400 Daras tip
> 1/200 Asians tip
> 1/150 blacks tip
> 1/150 Spanish tip
> 1/5 whites tip


I think economic class, neighborhoods, customs, age, and whether
pax are on company business vs personal expenses, etc. etc., can all influence it,
as well as sometimes giving a ride to someone that just had a bad day.

Wihout meaning any disparagement to classifications that don't generally tip me, 
this is my own experience of how many tippers 
I can expect *per 100 trips of each rider group*:
Indian 0
Muslim 1 (got my first Muslim tipper last week ... female)
Asian 1
Afr. Amer. 1
Hispanic 2
White 12

I do not decline or cancel rides based solely on any of the above classifications.
I'm empathetic of the possible dire personal economic realities of each individual.

"I'll tip you in the app" pax: About 1 out of 20 really follow through and leave a tip.
The other 19 must be either forgetful people, liars, or stupid people who aren't the
account owners and so they don't realize _they_ aren't able to tip me in the app.

My largest and most frequent tips are from talkative type pax who engage in
good conversation. (Conversation beyond "_so, how's your day going so far?_", and, 
"_so, how long have you been driving for Uber/Lyft?_")


----------



## Jumpin Jim

I DO expect tips, and I work for them because it will make the difference between a $20 or $30/hr night. Out of all the comments here, the one that sticks out to me most is "making a human connection." When I do, it pays off nicely, and it's nothing to be ashamed of. It's equal parts courtesy, respect, helpfulness, charm, awareness, psychology. You've only got 5 or 10 minutes to get inside your pax's head and figure them out if you're gonna coax those dollars out of the wallet.


----------



## Trafficat

OldBay said:


> If anyone ever dangles a 100 and a tip contingent on if I have change, they will get 1* regardless of whether I have change or not.


A lot of people simply only have $100 bills with them. I don't understand why you would give a 1* to a person that wants to give you a tip just because they only have a large bill... and a $100 tip is too much for a lot of shorter rides. I've gotten tips as large as $20 from breaking $100 bills. It is true they might tip in the app, but I personally prefer cash tips.

Having $99 on hand is not only for ordinary tips, but also for return trip incentives and the like.

For instance, someone wants you to go on a 60 mile one way trip, and you say," sorry, I don't want to do it, I'll lose out on the local surge rides" and then someone says, "what about an extra $60 if you can break a $100?"


----------



## Bbonez

I had a good indicator last night. They were 4 college age females singing Christmas carols in perpetual canon, in JUNE. When I dropped them off one of them apologized and the account holder said, "dont apologize" then turned to me and said, "you know you liked it, we work on tips."


----------



## The Entomologist

Easier way to tell tipper from non tipper, in lyft wait a day to see tip if not 1 star and in uber if the pax tells hell tip on the app, insta 1 star him/her, cash or go away, plus they know they can tip before the trip ends.


----------



## Jimnmel

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.
> 
> However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.
> 
> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever bumfock suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.


Doesn't really matter, chances are that uber/Lyft will keep them anyway and if questioned they will claim it was a glitch in the app.


----------



## MiamiKid

Jimnmel said:


> Doesn't really matter, chances are that uber/Lyft will keep them anyway and if questioned they will claim it was a glitch in the app.


I seem to always get them.


----------



## Funky Monkey

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.
> 
> However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.
> 
> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever bumfock suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.


You think too much as do I. I read an article earlier lamenting how sh*tty people are about tipping bartenders, servers etc (listed a few more occupations). Everything but taxis or Uber. Amazing how we no longer count for such a large slice of people



SuzeCB said:


> That's actually the key. Yes, drivers should be tipped, but we know that Travis killed that culture for ride share. That being the case, if you are expecting tips and don't get them, you're going to be very, very unhappy and annoyed and frustrated. Just drive, figuring that you are not going to get a chip, and adjust your strategy accordingly. Then, when you are tipped, it is a really nice surprise.


I've finally begun looking at it this way


----------



## 1.5xorbust

70% of my pax don’t tip. I always hope for the best but expect the worst.


----------



## Funky Monkey

OldBay said:


> Never did I say I was expecting tips. Just sharing a pattern I noticed.
> 
> Treating people with respect is in my DNA, but looking back on past rides, its clear that is not a characteristic many people share.


It's not that they don't respect you. The earlier comment about Travis Kalanek? killing tips was spot on. Older people got used to it and younger people don't know anything else. Out of our hands other than just keeping doing our best


----------



## Cape67

This will always be a problem so long as the app forces drivers to rate the pax before accepting the next ping.
If every driver four or three starred every non-tipping pax, the problem would be solved. But now there's no way to know for sure as a pax can tip long after the ride. 

And pax can leave comments for drivers but not the other way around, which is not fair. A pax should be able to comment that the car smells, that's fine, but we should be able to comment "no tip" on their profile just the same. It's a two way street, unfairly biased against the driver.


----------



## Uberindallas

TemptingFate said:


> The Art of Seduction for Tips.
> First, some people will always tip and some will never tip. That's just the way it is and there's not much we can do to change their behavior even if we're exemplary or terrible drivers.
> We are concerned here with the ones who might tip if they feel a connection to the driver. Whether male or female, this connection is enhanced by being attractive and charming. Attractive means good grooming, dress, smell, a twinkle in the eye, and a smile showing you're happy to see the rider. Charming means appropriate humor, compliments, supportive conversation, and caring about this stranger like a long lost friend. It's like a first date where the goal is to ideally be yourself to form a human connection without making a faux pas that will ruin the mood.
> Don't even think about a tip during the ride. That's like thinking about getting in your date's pants during the first date. Your desperation will show through and foul the atmosphere. Just strive to be likeable. Often that means being quiet and leaving the pax in peace.


I think you all need to read and reread this. This is exactly my own method for getting those tips. Right now I'm averaging $12 in tips per ride just by following this advice.


----------



## TXUbering

I have used Uber and Lyft a couple of times the past few weeks as a rider, and I went ahead and tipped, but I probably shouldn't have tipped for any of my rides. Address was entered from Google Maps, and the drivers were always 3-4 structures away. I'm not sure if the app is giving them the wrong location, or if they're just not bright enough to figure out that they should be at the address. For the past 3 rides, I probably shouldn't have rated them 5 stars, nor tipped them, but I did. Ask yourself as a driver, are you pulling right up to them, are you making them walk to you, at the wrong address? There are little things that you can do as a driver to make the passenger feel like you've earned the tip.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.
> 
> However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.
> 
> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever bumfock suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.


I don't concern myself. If they want to tip or don't. Nothing you can do


----------



## Ping.Me.More

TXUbering said:


> and the drivers were always 3-4 structures away. *I'm not sure if the app is giving them the wrong location,*


Yes. Happens to me frequently. GPS voice and map often gives the wrong side of the street or wrong
house. (also: "pick up Joe on the left", when the address given is actually on the right. )
I don't know if it's Uber/Lyft apps, gps satellite, pax entering wrong address, or what . . .
but, definitely not driver fault. It's very common. GPS is not always exact.


----------



## TXUbering

Ping.Me.More said:


> Yes. Happens to me frequently. GPS voice and map often gives the wrong side of the street or wrong
> house. (also: "pick up Joe on the left", when the address given is actually on the right. )
> I don't know if it's Uber/Lyft apps, gps satellite, pax entering wrong address, or what . . .
> but, definitely not driver fault. It's very common. GPS is not always exact.


That's when you have to look around for someone that may be your pax. Do you sit and wait for them to walk to you, or do you drive closer to them?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

Signal PAX isn't gonna tip:: they get in your car.


----------



## wicked

The other dead give away is if they mention anything about five stars.


----------



## Ping.Me.More

TXUbering said:


> That's when you have to look around for someone that may be your pax. Do you sit and wait for them to walk to you, or do you drive closer to them?


It depends on each situation. But, until I can _see someone outside, _neither action can be taken_._
I often arrive in a residential area, drive to the pin or address given, and there are zero people
outside. That is the scenario I was referring to. Then, someone comes out (pax) a couple of houses away from where I was initially directed to. GPS #[email protected]@!!


----------



## Mkang14

When they order Pool Express but want you to drop them off at their exact location ?


----------



## jcarrolld

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.
> 
> However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.
> 
> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever bumfock suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.


Doesn't matter. Uber will steal most of it anyway.


----------



## Christinebitg

Ping.Me.More said:


> These entitled younger people are also more likely to leave napkins, candy wrappers, and empty water bottles in the car.


My experience working in an office trailer in a chemical plant is that there are some people who are just slobs.

It wasn't age dependent at all. Its just that some people are used to having someone pick up after them everywhere they go.

You might wonder if it's just guys who do that. But I've also cleaned the ladies room in the lobby of a hotel. Women are no different, as it turns out. Some are slobs, and some are not.


----------



## TXUbering

Ping.Me.More said:


> It depends on each situation. But, until I can _see someone outside, _neither action can be taken_._
> I often arrive in a residential area, drive to the pin or address given, and there are zero people
> outside. That is the scenario I was referring to. Then, someone comes out (pax) a couple of houses away from where I was initially directed to. GPS #[email protected]@!!


I show up at the address. If the address is wrong, I can understand making the pax come to the address. One thing I noticed when hailing a ride, the stupid App doesn't pin-point the exact address. You have to physically move the pincushion to your address. With as many years as cell phone manufacturers have had to perfect the art of GPS, it's really sad that we still have the issues we have.


----------



## donurs

Cableguynoe said:


> I once had a guy pull out a wad of 100's (very very rich guy) from his pocket and asked me if I had a change for a 100. I didn't
> 
> His next line was one of the most beautiful sentences I've ever heard in my life:
> "Well, I guess you're getting a 100."
> 
> That was followed by one of the most evil and horrible things I've ever heard.
> His friend said: "I have a 20".
> 
> Only time I've been pissed about getting a $20 tip.


I had an interesting ride about 5-6 months back. Late night pickup in South Orange County. Two guys (said they were race car drivers) wanting to get to a casino in San Diego. Very friendly happy campers. Asked me the usual questions; where I lived, how late I drive, how's the money, etc..

Dropped them off and one guy hands me a $50 bill with a big thank you for a great conversation. Not to be out done, the second dude pulls out wallet and hands me another $50. I'm now getting suspicious as to what's going on so I ask them if they are aware that each of them gave me $50 bills and not smaller bills. They say yes and it's all for me to cover my 70 mile drive back home.

The only time it has happened in my 4+ years Ubering.


----------



## Funky Monkey

TXUbering said:


> I have used Uber and Lyft a couple of times the past few weeks as a rider, and I went ahead and tipped, but I probably shouldn't have tipped for any of my rides. Address was entered from Google Maps, and the drivers were always 3-4 structures away. I'm not sure if the app is giving them the wrong location, or if they're just not bright enough to figure out that they should be at the address. For the past 3 rides, I probably shouldn't have rated them 5 stars, nor tipped them, but I did. Ask yourself as a driver, are you pulling right up to them, are you making them walk to you, at the wrong address? There are little things that you can do as a driver to make the passenger feel like you've earned the tip.


Probably the app unless they're really dumb. My pins when I'm picking up have been spot on most of the time. However, when I have people in my car and don't know what the hell I'm doing Waze acts like it's drunk and takes forever to point me in the right direction. Expecially downtown


----------



## OldBay

donurs said:


> I had an interesting ride about 5-6 months back. Late night pickup in South Orange County. Two guys (said they were race car drivers) wanting to get to a casino in San Diego. Very friendly happy campers. Asked me the usual questions; where I lived, how late I drive, how's the money, etc..
> 
> Dropped them off and one guy hands me a $50 bill with a big thank you for a great conversation. Not to be out done, the second dude pulls out wallet and hands me another $50. I'm now getting suspicious as to what's going on so I ask them if they are aware that each of them gave me $50 bills and not smaller bills. They say yes and it's all for me to cover my 70 mile drive back home.
> 
> The only time it has happened in my 4+ years Ubering.


Racers. Competing even when tipping Uber driver.

Should have asked the first racer if he was "ok with" second racer matching his tip. Might have got them into a tipping war.

LMS Smdh.


----------



## ZenUber

When they're sober.


----------



## Clevername

I think it's suspicious that no one mentioned cow tipping.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

OldBay said:


> So basically, its too much work for you to tip in the app?
> 
> If they don't have change for a 20, then you get to "punish" them by not tipping?
> 
> Tip for service should exist independent of whether they have change for a 20.


Why so defensive?
Handing cash face-to-face is much more personable. I did tip, but if they could break change then I could have tipped more.
UP.net taught me not to tip in the app.


----------



## Christinebitg

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> UP.net taught me not to tip in the app.


Cash is certainly preferable.

Folks can correct me if I'm wrong. But I'd say that most drivers would rather get a tip in the app than NO tip.


----------



## Woohaa

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.


That actually works in reverse in my market.


----------



## OldBay

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Why so defensive?


Thats not the word you were looking for.

Incredulous is the word.

Incredulous that a passenger would hang on out an Uber drivers forum and taunt drivers; if they don't have change for a 20, they aren't getting a tip.


----------



## loophole

You picked them up, there's your sign.


----------



## KK2929

DriverMark said:


> Pleasant surprises:
> 
> The living pin cushion with to many piercings to count, monster gaged ears, pants hanging half way down his ass with a not so nice (or maybe you like that type of stuff) boxers showing --- $5 tip
> 
> Tweaker pax, constantly rubbing hands, odd "shifts" in the seat, constantly looking around my car like he wants to murder me and if my dead body will fit in the back seat, talking about how he once had a job at Wal-Mart travelling to all the stores doing "inventory" -- $10 cash tip --- it might have been the Wal-Mart talk that prompted the $10 as I asked him lots of questions about the job and how cool that was .... reality I could care less about his job, I just figured it was less likely to be murdered if I was a "friend".....
> 
> Drunk as hell rich white old folk in Park City last night taking home from dinner -- $15 tip on a $9 fare.
> 
> At this point, I've stopped trying to figure out who will tip and who won't considering I'm usually wrong....... I just treat everyone with respect and with courtesy, until they show their PAXHole side. The dice will fall where they fall......


---------------------
Park City man meant to hit the $1 -- ?


----------



## 68350

I had an early a.m. airport drop today, family vacation. 2 kids, parents both HS teachers. She asks if I expect a trip out of the airport. No, not early in the morning, too few arrivals. 

Certainly not seeing a tip from this pax, right? Wrong, tipped 20%. This never happens, although AP trips do tip best.


----------



## UberLaLa

Another great sign is when they rush to load or unload their luggage into/from your trunk. They want Zero reason, past you driving them safely in your own private car covering all expenses, reason to feel obligated to Tip. These are the ones I really have little to no like for...


----------



## BoromirStark

wicked said:


> The other dead give away is if they mention anything about five stars.


I can only recall two parties (both the women account owners) ever mentioning 5* to me, and both tipped. One of them was coming out of a SCOTUS justices' social event, the other ordering a ride on behalf of her friend from the madness that is a mild Saturday night at The Wharf.


----------



## ZenUber

It’s a subtle uneasy feeling, that something just wasn’t quite right. They try to hide it, because they don’t want you to downgrade them too.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

OldBay said:


> Incredulous that a passenger (as in Dammit Mazzacane) would hang on out an Uber drivers forum and taunt drivers; if they don't have change for a 20, they aren't getting a tip.


I have approx. 5,000 rides under my belt on Uber and Lyft, and approx. 6 rides as a passenger.

No, maybe like 3,000 rides.


----------



## Peter Vann

TemptingFate said:


> There's your problem right there. You're crusty, opinionated, and disagreeable, lacking in charm and the ability to communicate appreciation for your interlocutor's effort to provide advice.
> 
> I had a pax who took me out of surge zone to the suburbs last weekend at 1am. I started the ride off wrong by considering a cancel so I could stay in the surge zone but went ahead and took him home. We had a great 20 minute conversation about how times have changed, his kids' education, etc, etc. When he got out, he said, "Hope you find a ride back." I said never mind, no problem, it was good to meet you. Didn't think about a tip the whole ride. Next day he tips $15 on a $25 trip.
> 
> So your thesis is bunk, in my humble opinion.


One example does not make a theory bunk lol. It's right up there with "my Grandpa smoked a pack a day and drank like a fish and he lived to 90." In the 2&1/2 years driving I've observed some trends. Generally I can predict who will tip and who will not (most). Some races/demographics are less likely to tip. Tourists more likely, sometimes you get surprised when you get a tip, etc.



OldBay said:


> What?? I have almost as many great conversation badges as excellent service.
> 
> Probably younger than you. I'm not trying to "school" anyone on the forums, just share my advice and discuss how to increase tips.
> 
> Unless your response was tongue in cheek, it verges on candidate for ignore. Please tell me you just forgot the wink emoticon.


Ignore. For sure. People who post like this are not worth the time of day


----------



## Alloverthemap

When you hold up three fingers and the passenger snaps, "What does that mean?" and you respond, "This represents the number of stars you've earned on the trip thus far."


----------



## rideshareMN

UberLaLa said:


> Another great sign is when they rush to load or unload their luggage into/from your trunk. They want Zero reason, past you driving them safely in your own private car covering all expenses, reason to feel obligated to Tip. These are the ones I really have little to no like for...


I read through all 6 pages planning to post this one!


----------



## Cableguynoe

When they complain about how expensive the ride is


----------



## OldBay

Cableguynoe said:


> When they complain about how expensive the ride is


Yes! When a business passenger openly complains to coworker that "I can't charge this to corporate". (thus they can't write in a tip.)


----------



## itendstonight

OldBay said:


> Yes! When a business passenger openly complains to coworker that "I can't charge this to corporate". (thus they can't write in a tip.)


My best tippers are professionals going to airports. Easy $5 to $10 if they make any comment about work paying (easy to get that info when I ask them if they want to use toll or not and they say go ahead, my works paying) do corporations also pay for tips?


----------



## KenLV

TLDNR

"Signal that the PAX is not intending to tip."

They took an Uber/Lyft.


----------



## BoromirStark

itendstonight said:


> My best tippers are professionals going to airports. Easy $5 to $10 if they make any comment about work paying (easy to get that info when I ask them if they want to use toll or not and they say go ahead, my works paying) do corporations also pay for tips?


Not always, transported someone to Ashburn during the early evening rush and received $5 bill as the tip because she stated her company does *not* reimburse rideshare tips. Only learned about the company situation when dropping her off, which stunk because I could have taken the next exit on VA-267 / Dulles Greenway, obtain extra toll reimbursement myself, and avoid VA-28 traffic.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

BoromirStark said:


> Not always, transported someone to Ashburn during the early evening rush and received $5 bill as the tip because she stated her company does *not* reimburse rideshare tips. Only learned about the company situation when dropping her off, which stunk because I could have taken the next exit on VA-267 / Dulles Greenway, obtain extra toll reimbursement myself, and avoid VA-28 traffic.


This is pretty common with taxis as well...


----------



## bpm45

Steve_TX said:


> In my 3000+ trips, I can find no rhyme or reason to figuring out who tips and who doesn't tip.
> 
> Specifically with employees, I've dropped off / picked up at fast food restaurants, Fortune 100 companies (including a trillion $ company named after fruit ?), hotels, discount big box stores, laborers to worksites...
> 
> Some tip, some don't. Some follow stereotypes, some don't. I've discovered that tIps are not related race, ethnicity, appearance of wealth (or lack thereof), nor whether they live in a mansion or a trashy trailer park. All of my pax get the same great service from me, because all of my pax are potential tippers.


Some companies direct their employees not to tip, echoing Uber's previous direction that the tip is included.


----------



## Christinebitg

itendstonight said:


> do corporations also pay for tips?


Yes, they do.

It's even easier for them if it's done in the app. But that's not a requirement.


----------



## donurs

ZenUber said:


> When they're sober.


These guys had sure been drinking and smoking weed as I picked them at a bar, and they were outside smoking weed.
But I mean they were quite all there and polite.


----------



## OoberGooberSC

I tip often with gift cards. A $5/$10 Starbucks or Dunkin card. Safer than keeping cash on me.

I would be fine with more riders doing the same.


----------



## rideshareMN

that would possibly get a downrating from me OoberGooberSC...I don't want to waste time finding either of those places or wasting money there; or having to remember I have the silly gift card in the first place; cash is king -- a PAX either appreciated the ride enough to tip properly or not


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

“ I hope you make lots of money today” 

This is the biggest one in my area... I know most of them don’t tip


----------



## OldBay

OoberGooberSC said:


> I tip often with gift cards. A $5/$10 Starbucks or Dunkin card. Safer than keeping cash on me.
> 
> I would be fine with more riders doing the same.


"What am I going to do with this?"

No thanks. If you want to tip, do so in the app or dont bother.


----------



## Invisible

OldBay said:


> "What am I going to do with this?"
> 
> No thanks. If you want to tip, do so in the app or dont bother.


You could regift the gift card. It's a nice sentiment to give gift cards, but I'd also prefer cash.


----------



## MToo

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.
> 
> However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.
> 
> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever [email protected]@@@ suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.


Signal they aren't going to tip = they are a MILLENIAL


----------



## Benjamin M

In my personal experience, two types of pax do not tip. The working class and the ultra wealthy.

In the case of the Working Joe / Jane, I'm actually thankful to give them a ride. Most of the time, their day has been exponentially worse than mine (wait staff, grocery, truck drivers, mechanics, etc). A to B and thankful for what is usually an interesting chat about their day.

Then there's the wealthy. Upscale restaurant, yacht club, country club, or golf course. They have loads of money but they still choose Uber X. They tipped the bartender well and spent a Benjamin on dinner but Benny is less than.

I don't care if I'm giving tug jobs, crack, or mints. I immediately know that I am not getting a tip.

But I've been surprised on both sides. Picked up a working class guy one night, minimum fare. He tipped me $13 and left a compliment. Had an elite that was very apologetic that he made me wait for about six minutes and slid me $20 in cash.

"I'll tip you in the app" is a curse. I started saying "thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it!" and things improved ?


----------



## Ahmado

Canada no tip world


----------



## mellorock

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.
> 
> However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.
> 
> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever [email protected]@@@ suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.


When there are 4 passengers ,and last passenger hangs back to see the rating you give on a 3.75 ride


----------



## Jaackil

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.
> 
> However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.
> 
> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever [email protected]@@@ suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.


I find working class people generally tip more often then white collar people. Millennial white collar using their own money never tip. Business people using someone else's money ie expensing the trip almost always tip. 
I think working class people have a better understanding of how hard it is to earn a buck while young business people think it is pretty easy to drive around and pick people up. They are also the ones that keep you waiting at the curb and never go out of their way to make your pick up easier.


----------



## Christinebitg

Benjamin M said:


> I started saying "thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it!" and things improved ?


Thanks for that suggestion. I going to try it out.


----------



## uber_from_the north

You just can't tell who does tip or not.

Sometimes it comes from an unexpected paxholes. 

Generally speaking most of them are non-tippers in my eyes lol


----------



## UberTrent9

mbd said:


> Quote
> " I will give you a good review "?


Lol! Translation= no tip, no good review.



SuzeCB said:


> That's actually the key. Yes, drivers should be tipped, but we know that Travis killed that culture for ride share. That being the case, if you are expecting tips and don't get them, you're going to be very, very unhappy and annoyed and frustrated. Just drive, figuring that you are not going to get a chip, and adjust your strategy accordingly. Then, when you are tipped, it is a really nice surprise.


All those tips he killed for the drivers, enabled him to recently purchase a $71 million dollar home.


----------



## Judas Iscariot

You: Signal that the PAX is not intending to tip.
Me: One that requests a ride.


----------



## 68350

OoberGooberSC said:


> I tip often with gift cards. A $5/$10 Starbucks or Dunkin card. Safer than keeping cash on me.
> 
> I would be fine with more riders doing the same.


And why would you assume I drink coffee or anything else from those establishments? No thanks. If you're going to tip with those, at least first have a conversation with your driver that includes figuring out if they in fact patronize either business.


----------



## ZenUber

OoberGooberSC said:


> I tip often with gift cards. A $5/$10 Starbucks or Dunkin card. Safer than keeping cash on me.
> 
> I would be fine with more riders doing the same.


Gift cards don't pay the mortgage. We're working to pay our bills, not for Christmas gifts.


----------



## OldBay

If someone tips with a gift card, my first though is...this is probably empty. Or has .23 c on it.

Throw it out the window and see if pax Picks it up. Probably not.


----------



## OoberGooberSC

68350 said:


> And why would you assume I drink coffee or anything else from those establishments? No thanks. If you're going to tip with those, at least first have a conversation with your driver that includes figuring out if they in fact patronize either business.


Of course. The lady who cuts my hair likes Dunkin. The cashier at my fave takeout loves Starbucks.

Cynicism is strong with y'all.

Cash tips are great. Tips in the app are great. Gift cards are nice.

No tip at all sucks.


----------



## OldBay

OoberGooberSC said:


> Cash tips are great. Tips in the app are great. Gift cards are nice.
> 
> No tip at all sucks.


Why don't you just give your driver some free advice. I'm sure you know something that could save him alot of money. Isn't that worth more than a measly tip??

For instance, suppose you just bought a new 72" 4K TV on sale from BestBuy. The TV you bought was normally $2000, but it was 10% off, so you saved $200!

If you tell your Uber driver about your new TV and the sale, its worth more than a measly cash tip! Its worth $200. And the glowing review of your new TV is priceless! How could any driver prefer cash over the tip about the sale at Best Buy!?


----------



## OoberGooberSC

I am a driver p/t.
I am a passenger on occasion. 
I get lots of small demonination gift cards at work.
I use the GCs when I don't have cash available and need to tip. 
I was simply pointing it out as an option; not a mandate.

Simmer down and save your analogies. We all do a number of things differently. YMMV applies here.

*denomination


----------



## Beninmankato

10000+ rides and at least 10 tips.

It's all in the hair. Study their hair and you will get better at predicting tips.


----------



## 68350

By giving a gift card, you're dictating to your driver how they'll be spending the "tip". 

What diff does it make that you drive part time and ride now and then? That describes most of us.

If you don't have cash, show your driver that you're tipping in the app, if rating is what worries you.


----------



## DG80

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.
> 
> However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.
> 
> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever [email protected]@@@ suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.


Screw the tip. I learned a long time ago to focus on wages. If you focus on tips, you won't make crap. Enjoy the tips as they come.


----------



## melusine3

ariel5466 said:


> I actually find that the opposite is true for me. If they mention I might have trouble finding a ride back, I always get a tip. And when asked about driver pay, I'm straight up and honest, and they're almost always surprised, thinking we make a lot more. That usually precedes a tip, as well.


I no longer drive, but found when I explained the low rate in my town was maybe ten cents over what the govt allows for per mileage and add to that we aren't paid anything at all for the drive to pick people up (which is why seasoned drivers won't accept calls over, say ten minutes away) they'd say WOW and usually tip. I also avoided certain runs (Walmart, grocery stores, any school). I kept a decent rating on Uber, used my cancel and non accept judiciously, positioned myself in areas nowhere near those places, but still didn't make enough to make a difference. What driving for these companies did do for me was put enough mileage on my car to wipe out my extended warranty, accidents (not my fault) that happened neither company would pay for because the damage was less than the deductible. It simply isn't worth it, other than to keep you "afloat-ish" until you find a gig that pays more. Mine is security guard work and they work with my needed days off (Mon-Thurs) and I drive THEIR vehicles.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent

ariel5466 said:


> I actually find that the opposite is true for me. If they mention I might have trouble finding a ride back, I always get a tip. And when asked about driver pay, I'm straight up and honest, and they're almost always surprised, thinking we make a lot more. That usually precedes a tip, as well.


Female


----------



## SFOspeedracer

ZenUber said:


> Gift cards don't pay the mortgage. We're working to pay our bills, not for Christmas gifts.


I would never tip with a gift card .. and I can't even imagine how awkward my face would be receiving one lol

!!!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Christinebitg said:


> Cash is certainly preferable.
> 
> Folks can correct me if I'm wrong. But I'd say that most drivers would rather get a tip in the app than NO tip.


All true. 
Allegations on UP.net taught me that the TNCs screw with or siphon tips, so I tip with cash now.


----------



## JqYork

OldBay said:


> I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making.


How much did you end up telling her you made!?

Seriously, you guys need to learn a lesson from the old time taxi drivers. Back before Uber and Lyft existed, I would always ask them 'how business was' and they would ALWAYS say, TERRIBLE! That's what you have to tell them.

I can't tell you how many cab drivers were happy to break down for me how just about all their money was stolen by the cab companies. They told me they had to pay $150 a day for the cab, they had to pay for gas, they had to pay for this and that and by the time all was said and done, they always left me with the impression they were making about $3 an hour. And I always tipped as a result!

Now, I find out they were making 3x-4x what Uber drivers are making today. They were making out like bandits. They had enough money for a nice apartment in New York City and still plenty left over to send back to their family in Pakistan.


----------



## OldBay

JqYork said:


> How much did you end up telling her you made!?


I said "around 18/hr after gas" but "that doesn't tell the whole story of repairs/depreciation." I also said I do all the work myself to control costs and that my car is at bottom of depreciation (partly true).

If I calculated it like the government does, I would be making sub-min wage. Maybe I actually am.

If I make it seem like I'm making 10/hr, then I'm also an absolute idiot. I would have a hard time selling that. "Yeah, I'm making 7.50/hr after everything... but I just hate myself so much.. and can't find another job.. tip please!?"

I think immigrants can play the piti card much better than a white man. If I wanted to play the idiot rideshare driver card, I'd need to completely lie about everything. I'd have to speak at about half speed and stop using words longer than 6 characters. No insights or witicisms. I'd have to grow a beard to hide my face. I'd have to develop a tic or other mannerism that would make me unemployable. I'd have to add a divorce, forclosure, and drug conviction to my history to make it plausible. And I'd have to have a fake kid pic on the dash (she's better off with her mom...sadface.)


----------



## OoberGooberSC

OldBay said:


> Why don't you just give your driver some free advice. I'm sure you know something that could save him alot of money. Isn't that worth more than a measly tip??
> 
> For instance, suppose you just bought a new 72" 4K TV on sale from BestBuy. The TV you bought was normally $2000, but it was 10% off, so you saved $200!
> 
> If you tell your Uber driver about your new TV and the sale, its worth more than a measly cash tip! Its worth $200. And the glowing review of your new TV is priceless! How could any driver prefer cash over the tip about the sale at Best Buy!?


A "tip" I just got. Straight from the roasting plant.


----------



## JqYork

OldBay said:


> I said "around 18/hr after gas" but "that doesn't tell the whole story of repairs/depreciation."


Well, that was the problem. $18 an hour after gas. First, I don't fault you for wanting to tell the truth. But that's not really the truth is it? It may be $18 after gas, but it's not really $18, because as you pointed out, you have other costs, maintenance, depreciation, etc. Even if your car is already fully depreciated, you don't have to tell them that. You should figure in the per mile depreciation cost and subtract that from your $18 and give her a more realistic figure which is probably about $10 an hour.


OldBay said:


> If I make it seem like I'm making 10/hr, then I'm also an absolute idiot.


As a fellow white and educated man, I can relate to what you're saying. You come off as this intelligent, well-spoken guy who would look stupid if people thought you were making $10 an hour. I get it. I've been there! Having a nice intelligent conversation with a passenger and then telling them you make $9 an hour - it just doesn't jive.

And I appreciate you not wanting to lie and make up a bunch of stories. But what you could do is tell them, you make around $10 an hour but when you first started it was much better. But over time uber keeps lowering rates and cutting into driver pay more and more. Blame it on the corrupt, immoral uber (and that part is true). Tell how they now sometimes take 40% of your fare instead of the 25% they originally took. You were doing okay until they started dipping their hands deeper into your pockets, now you're stuck... trying to find a new job but you have to do this in the meantime.

That story is basically true. And by the way, depending on how many miles you drive in an average hour, it costs the average driver $5-$9 an hour. So, subtract that from your $18 and you'll be much closer to the real figure. Whether it actually costs you that or not, just tell them the average cost per hour for drivers is up to $9 (if you drive over 20 miles in an hour), and therefore drivers earning what you earn will generally take home $9 an hour. Say it that way. Keeps it all true and shows them how poorly most drivers really are doing.


----------



## Christinebitg

OldBay said:


> said "around 18/hr after gas" but "that doesn't tell the whole story of repairs/depreciation."


You are asking for trouble with that wording. People don't understand the true cost of wearing out their cars.

I get that what you said is true. But there are lots of better of ways of stating it that are also true.

Consider including the per mile cost of operating your car in your figure. That is, "I make X cents per mile after my operating costs." Full stop.


----------



## DieselkW

In my market, the amount of the tip rises exponentially for good conversation. That, for me, is easy...and I know enough to shut up and drive when someone isn't interested in talking. I can build rapport in under two minutes if they're willing to talk.

For me, that's the clue... you don't want to talk to me because you don't want to be friendly, and you don't want to be my friend because you know damn well you're not going to be leaving a tip. It's customary to tip your driver, but that means nothing in this gig, they can pretend "I'll take care of you in the app", but once your tail lights are gone, so is that promise. They tip only because they like you. 

The other 5% that have a great ride, talk to me the whole time, laugh with me, shake my hand on the way out the door... they're riding with me because they can't afford a car, are having financial trouble, and struggle paycheck to paycheck. I don't want their tip... I'm better off than they are and I wish them well.

I used to get bent out of shape at the non-tippers, I would try to profile them... "is this a tipper or a stingy bastard?" Thinking they're another stingy bastard makes for a silent ride sure to end without a tip because I'm already resentful.

Now, I'm much happier lowering my expectations, raising my conversation game, and getting tipped much more frequently.


----------



## imsam

I hate it when little young teens say "I'll tip you well" 

I want to say back "Nah, don't bother. I know people who says they'd tip don't tip". But I don't want to make the case worse. I already know once they said that they won't tip. And I don't want to get a bad rating in retaliation for hurting their ego. Lol. Some people are such losers with poor personality.


----------



## OldBay

DieselkW said:


> In my market, the amount of the tip rises exponentially for good conversation. That, for me, is easy...and I know enough to shut up and drive when someone isn't interested in talking. I can build rapport in under two minutes if they're willing to talk.
> 
> For me, that's the clue... you don't want to talk to me because you don't want to be friendly, and you don't want to be my friend because you know damn well you're not going to be leaving a tip. It's customary to tip your driver, but that means nothing in this gig, they can pretend "I'll take care of you in the app", but once your tail lights are gone, so is that promise. They tip only because they like you.
> 
> The other 5% that have a great ride, talk to me the whole time, laugh with me, shake my hand on the way out the door... they're riding with me because they can't afford a car, are having financial trouble, and struggle paycheck to paycheck. I don't want their tip... I'm better off than they are and I wish them well.
> 
> I used to get bent out of shape at the non-tippers, I would try to profile them... "is this a tipper or a stingy bastard?" Thinking they're another stingy bastard makes for a silent ride sure to end without a tip because I'm already resentful.
> 
> Now, I'm much happier lowering my expectations, raising my conversation game, and getting tipped much more frequently.


How many great conversation badges do you have compared to total rides?

As I've matured as a driver, I haven't gotten anything other than a 5* in a long time, but I haven't added any convo badges either. I'm talking less, not getting any badges, but tips seem the same. I think I'm more generic as a driver, now that the shine has worn off.


----------



## Gtown Driver

As a rider I always just say "I'll take care of you". Don't like to actually say the word tip because I feel that always forces the idea that you're just one of those fake tippers. My wording adds a bit of mystery, but gets to the point.

Once I start doing other things I'll only do cash tips for the drivers since I don't trust rideshare to not scheme the in app tips. In app tips aren't as fun since they won't see the tip until usually after you leave the car any way. Cash tip you let them know right then and there that you care about the shitty rate they're getting paid.


----------



## Macydog1

" I'll tip you on the app "


----------



## ariel5466

imsam said:


> I hate it when little young teens say "I'll tip you well"


What are you doing taking young teens without their parents anyway? Bad idea


----------



## O-Side Uber

I personally detail and vacuum my car every morning. I also clean up after each PAX. I pay extra to have XM radio for my passengers and play the music that they like. I always get out to assist with luggage and old people. So yeah, I expect everyone to tip , and when they don’t .... I butt rape their ratings and they never get in my car again. Stop accepting that people don’t tip. Earn your tips and punish those that don’t appreciate your 5* service.


----------



## DieselkW

OldBay said:


> How many great conversation badges do you have compared to total rides?


I don't drive for Uber, political reasons. As for Lyft feedback, I always get "Great Conversation" remarks. Clean car is also standard, because my car is immaculate and it smells like leather cleaner, gets wiped down, vacuumed, and windows cleaned every morning. I get free carwashes from the dealership, they know me well enough to give me the code # and I drive myself through every day.

Back seat driver side floor mat and window MUST be clean.



O-Side Uber said:


> I personally detail and vacuum my car every morning. I also clean up after each PAX. I pay extra to have XM radio for my passengers and play the music that they like. I always get out to assist with luggage and old people. So yeah, I expect everyone to tip , and when they don't .... I butt rape their ratings and they never get in my car again. Stop accepting that people don't tip. Earn your tips and punish those that don't appreciate your 5* service.


I don't often give anyone less than a 4 because why give that ride to someone else? Just because they don't tip is a silly reason to sit idle. I'll take the fare alone and spend it.

I 4 star all the non tippers. Doesn't do me any good, I will pick up a 4.5 star ping, but at least he's not going around masquerading as a 5 star passenger anymore.

I only punish bartenders, servers, hair stylists, strippers, anyone that makes a LIVING on tips and doesn't tip me gets a *1*

I've had the good fortune of delivering a server to his workplace, not get a tip, and then a few days later enjoy a nice meal with my wife at his table. ("You look familiar," he says, "do I know you?"). I put 5 stars on the tip line. That's when he remembered who I was.


----------



## O-Side Uber

DieselkW said:


> I don't drive for Uber, political reasons. As for Lyft feedback, I always get "Great Conversation" remarks. Clean car is also standard, because my car is immaculate and it smells like leather cleaner, gets wiped down, vacuumed, and windows cleaned every morning. I get free carwashes from the dealership, they know me well enough to give me the code # and I drive myself through every day.
> 
> Back seat driver side floor mat and window MUST be clean.
> 
> 
> I don't often give anyone less than a 4 because why give that ride to someone else? Just because they don't tip is a silly reason to sit idle. I'll take the fare alone and spend it.
> 
> I 4 star all the non tippers. Doesn't do me any good, I will pick up a 4.5 star ping, but at least he's not going around masquerading as a 5 star passenger anymore.
> 
> I only punish bartenders, servers, hair stylists, strippers, anyone that makes a LIVING on tips and doesn't tip me gets a *1*
> 
> I've had the good fortune of delivering a server to his workplace, not get a tip, and then a few days later enjoy a nice meal with my wife at his table. ("You look familiar," he says, "do I know you?"). I put 5 stars on the tip line. That's when he remembered who I was.


I know I sounded harsh , and I used to be much more forgiving... however these passengers are abusing the business model. The Uber / Lyft business model in 2019 depends on the passengers tipping at least 20% on longer rides, and a $1 or $2 on the shorties. If you accept that you don't deserve tips from these people, you will fail at this job and not be able to afford the car repairs that ARE coming . Again , we need to do our part and offer a clean safe ride, but these low class non tippers need to wake up. "I don't expect a tip" said NO WAITRESS EVER. Some posters on here are living in LA LA Land. Cab drivers used to be so mean , you were literally scared not to tip them.



Gtown Driver said:


> 1. They tell you they are commuting for the day (which means they do it nearly everyday which means RIP tip).
> 
> 2. College students
> 
> 3. Grocery store runs (shouldn't do them to begin with, but they'll want you to do everything with no tip)
> 
> With the commuting one I had a guy earlier yesterday told me he can write off all of his Lyft rides with his business, but still for sure ain't getting a tip since he's not getting that money back until April.
> 
> In general if you're taking them to work or getting them from work don't even think about getting a tip. Just praise god if it happens. You can be driving them 50 miles to work. If you're driving them TO WORK, RIP TIP just about guaranteed. Yesterday morning I made 90 bucks (app money any way) in 2 hours with streak bonus on Lyft in the morning and nobody I took to work tipped. The 15 dollar bonus was my tip.
> 
> The only person that tipped me this morning was some girl going from one neighborhood to the other. The tip showed up 5 minutes after I dropped her off which freaked me out. I was like "short trip shorty tipped me?! lool". Everyone else was commuter based with 0 tip.
> 
> Only thing I know about getting tips is hope you get either...
> 
> 1. Airport run
> 
> 2. Somebody who works in the restaurant/service industry
> 
> 3. Save somebody from a broken down car or other shitty situation (this is a good one. cash tips with





Gtown Driver said:


> Those people it's obvious what they're doing. If the tip isn't in cash, you're done. If they're insinuating an in app tip they just use the rhetoric to get you to drive them left right up and down. They know the right ant will hear the word "tip" and turn into a Chauffeur.
> 
> It's the lure of money that makes you move and then they can just say bye with no tip.


Lyft passengers are more honest with the I'll tip in the app bs... On Uber you're doomed for sure . What's worse is when PAX have the audacity to thank you for the great ride , shake your hand and tell you that you just earned a 5 * rating!! I tell those idiots straight away, "5 stars ain't gonna fill my gas tank bud". I say this because it gives me back some self respect that they are taking away by offering stars as a tip. If they still don't tip after I say that... 2 stars for them.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Yup. Lyft had tipping from the beginning so there's at least a culture for it. The first couple days I was really starting Lyft I noticed immediately that I would get tips in situations that I normally would not or would get a much smaller tip on Uber. Plus at that time Uber was only some months into their in app tipping and it wasn't even working correctly. I remember testing it by getting my own Uber pool ride and couldn't tip the driver after it was done.


----------



## Roger in Canton

Repeat paxs tip most of the time.
Having a great conversation about something they're interested in, usually a tip.
Pax ask to stop somewhere on the way and they say they'll tip extra on the app.... I say: "did you know you can put the tip in now? Let me show you!" Tip EVERY TIME!

Oh!!! And strippers usually tip! May want to wash the ones first!?


----------



## forrest m

OoberGooberSC said:


> I tip often with gift cards. A $5/$10 Starbucks or Dunkin card. Safer than keeping cash on me.
> 
> I would be fine with more riders doing the same.


I wouldn't mind getting Starbucks gift cards as tips. I spend a small fortune in Starbucks.


----------



## welikecamping

https://uberpeople.net/attachments/20190703_195858-jpg.333016/
pffffffffft! That's not a tip. This is a tip:


----------



## OldBay

Gtown Driver said:


> Yup. Lyft had tipping from the beginning so there's at least a culture for it. The first couple days I was really starting Lyft I noticed immediately that I would get tips in situations that I normally would not or would get a much smaller tip on Uber. Plus at that time Uber was only some months into their in app tipping and it wasn't even working correctly. I remember testing it by getting my own Uber pool ride and couldn't tip the driver after it was done.


Around here, po folk use Lyft, so there is less tipping IME.


----------



## TheCount

When pax says, "I'll give you 5 stars." it usually means that's all they're giving you


----------



## Fisher3030

I've experienced the following , whenever pax say i will tip you , they never do...


----------



## UberLUV

I expected absolutely nothing but a lady gave me $10 cash. Here's what I did.

The ride was a short one, only 2 miles. It turns out she was picking up her daughter and she was intending to summon another Uber to get to her daughter's soccer game. She asked if she should request another Uber or if there's a way I can take her. I recommended she change the destination in the app and she did. I waited 5 minutes for her to go inside to get her daughter and off we go.

During this whole process, the lady was on crutches, she broke her leg a week earlier. I opened the door for her a total of 4 times...fyi, I always open the door for my passengers whether its and UberX or UberSelect ride. The crutches were fairly long so it was difficult to get them in the back seat, I ended up taking it from her and putting them in the front seat can see she appreciated the help. I ended up opening the door for her 4 times for the 2 stops we made. 

The fare for me was $22 and she tipped me $10. A $1-$3 tip is pretty standard, but $10 shows she really appreciated the customer service she was getting. During our conversations, she mentioned she drove an Infinity and her home was in a middle class neighborhood, probably worth $290k. I've also had younger passengers (21 yrs old or so) that lived in apartments tip me $3 for a $2.85 ride down the street.

You can never tell who is going to tip and who isnt, but you can try to wow them when its as easy as opening the door for handicapped or older pax.


----------



## bog_e_bylgarin

If he shakes your hand - that’s it, no tip!


----------



## Jlynn

Gtown Driver said:


> Those people it's obvious what they're doing. If the tip isn't in cash, you're done. If they're insinuating an in app tip they just use the rhetoric to get you to drive them left right up and down. They know the right ant will hear the word "tip" and turn into a Chauffeur.
> 
> It's the lure of money that makes you move and then they can just say bye with no tip.


I like proposing the following counter offer when they promise to tip in lieu of me making an extra stop:

Me: "Tell you what - before we leave, how about you pull up the app on your phone and add the extra stop in."
Pax: "I don't know how to do that. Can you just make this exception?"
Me: "No I cannot. I don't get paid by the company to violate the rules. If you want me to make the extra stop, give me your phone and I'll put it in for you or show you how to do that."
Pax: "Okay" *hands me phone* OR "Never mind, just take me to the original place."

So totally don't care if they 1 star me or not at this point. I am not your monkeygirl and I will not do whatever you want me to just because it's "on the way" or whatever. Add it in or we don't go there.


----------



## W00dbutcher

Pax Collector said:


> My experience is if you make a woman laugh you get her number. I've made plenty of women laugh with no tip...


Fyi...,. Keep your pants up buddy, and they won't laugh! LOL


----------



## RevJG

I do not live in the "tip" world.

If I receive one, (I actually receive many from all walks of life and situations) I consider it icing on the cake. 

For me, the "tip" is the APP which allows me to earn money driving strangers to locations using my personal vehicle. I save a percentage for my uncle, Sam, who'll be looking for a handout once a year.

I consider 5 star ratings worth more than financial earnings. I approach driving like a business person. I am well groomed sporting professional business attire; my car is impeccable. I open doors; assist with luggage; bring groceries to the door without being prompted; make certain that single riders get into their homes before driving off after dark. When delivering unescorted minors, as there have been a few cases, I call the adult who placed the trip to advise them that the minor has reached the destination and I remind the minor to call them as well. I've driven sick passengers to hospitals and have escorted them inside making sure they get the immediate care they need and the list goes on. 

I don't do this while wondering if I'm going to get a tip. I do this because this is who I am and this is what I believe 5-star customer service should be. 

When a rider enters my car, I greet them like a guest, introduce myself, invite them to get comfortable, make sure the temperature is to their liking, I verify the destination address and ask them how they are, If a rider says they're tired, I have relaxing soothing music playing quietly and invite them to sit back and relax. If the question becomes a conversation, so be it. I'm interested in their leaving the car thinking: "wow, that was awesome".

I keep my eye on the prize which for me is being happy and loving what I do and it seems to work. Tips happen $$$$$$.


----------



## StJohnsRides

Gtown Driver said:


> Yesterday morning I made 90 bucks (app money any way) in 2 hours with streak bonus on Lyft in the morning


How in a world did you do that???


----------



## O-Side Uber

RevJG said:


> I do not live in the "tip" world.
> 
> If I receive one, (I actually receive many from all walks of life and situations) I consider it icing on the cake.
> 
> For me, the "tip" is the APP which allows me to earn money driving strangers to locations using my personal vehicle. I save a percentage for my uncle, Sam, who'll be looking for a handout once a year.
> 
> I consider 5 star ratings worth more than financial earnings. I approach driving like a business person. I am well groomed sporting professional business attire; my car is impeccable. I open doors; assist with luggage; bring groceries to the door without being prompted; make certain that single riders get into their homes before driving off after dark. When delivering unescorted minors, as there have been a few cases, I call the adult who placed the trip to advise them that the minor has reached the destination and I remind the minor to call them as well. I've driven sick passengers to hospitals and have escorted them inside making sure they get the immediate care they need and the list goes on.
> 
> I don't do this while wondering if I'm going to get a tip. I do this because this is who I am and this is what I believe 5-star customer service should be.
> 
> When a rider enters my car, I greet them like a guest, introduce myself, invite them to get comfortable, make sure the temperature is to their liking, I verify the destination address and ask them how they are, If a rider says they're tired, I have relaxing soothing music playing quietly and invite them to sit back and relax. If the question becomes a conversation, so be it. I'm interested in their leaving the car thinking: "wow, that was awesome".
> 
> I keep my eye on the prize which for me is being happy and loving what I do and it seems to work. Tips happen $$$$$$.


I completely disagree with you!!!! 5 stars are worth more than tips???? We are like waiters and waitresses, our cars are our tables/workstations... The Uber / Lyft platform depends on the passengers tipping to keep rideshare from being a minimum wage job. Stay out of this forum with that kind of bs talk bud!!!


----------



## SuzeCB

Gtown Driver said:


> As a rider I always just say "I'll take care of you". Don't like to actually say the word tip because I feel that always forces the idea that you're just one of those fake tippers. My wording adds a bit of mystery, but gets to the point.
> 
> Once I start doing other things I'll only do cash tips for the drivers since I don't trust rideshare to not scheme the in app tips. In app tips aren't as fun since they won't see the tip until usually after you leave the car any way. Cash tip you let them know right then and there that you care about the shitty rate they're getting paid.


Oh, good God! "I'll take care of you," is even worse! That's pretty much a guarantee there won't be a tip, and in addition to (virtually always) being a lie, the same as "I'll tip in the app" is, it's also so patronizing!

I don't need to be taken care of. I'm a grown-azz woman! I need $$$! LMAO


----------



## 0x3imf3

OP isn't far from absolute on this.. People who make under 25k a year aren't going to tip you except in very sparse edge cases..

If you don't socialize well with decent earning people they won't tip either.. People who are quiet or awkward for whatever reason will rarely get tips.


----------



## Gtown Driver

SuzeCB said:


> Oh, good God! "I'll take care of you," is even worse! That's pretty much a guarantee there won't be a tip, and in addition to (virtually always) being a lie, the same as "I'll tip in the app" is, it's also so patronizing!
> 
> I don't need to be taken care of. I'm a grown-azz woman! I need $$$! LMAO


Funny thing is, I figured it wasn't said as much because anytime someone says they're going to tip it's 98 percent of the time "I'll tip you in the app" or some variation of it. That's been my statistics for it.

I figure saying something that doesn't involve the word tip would be more genuine, but I guess you get a lot of those "I'll take care of you" people.

If I was your pax I would still say "I'll take care of you" before I leave. You'd probably be pissed about that, but hopefully you'd like the tip. I guess technically that wouldn't be necessary to say if I'm going to be doing cash tips in the future, but I could throw you a cash tip and then still say it any way so you wonder if anything is coming in the app lool. Not everybody needs to be taken care of, but everybody needs money.


----------



## SuzeCB

Gtown Driver said:


> Funny thing is, I figured it wasn't said as much because anytime someone says they're going to tip it's 98 percent of the time "I'll tip you in the app" or some variation of it. That's been my statistics for it.
> 
> I figure saying something that doesn't involve the word tip would be more genuine, but I guess you get a lot of those "I'll take care of you" people.
> 
> If I was your pax I would still say "I'll take care of you" before I leave. You'd probably be pissed about that, but hopefully you'd like the tip. I guess technically that wouldn't be necessary to say if I'm going to be doing cash tips in the future, but I could throw you a cash tip and then still say it any way so you wonder if anything is coming in the app lool. Not everybody needs to be taken care of, but everybody needs money.


I never let on to the pax that I was annoyed with either statement. I believed in treating all my pax the same unless they got out-of-line in some way.

I also never looked at cash tips until out of the pax's line of sight entirely.

If you said you'd take care of me, you'd get the same big, bright smile and, "Thanks! Make sure you have everything. Take care!" As the guy that hands out a $100 bill or $1 bill.

The job is the job. It has highs and lows, just like any other.


----------



## Christinebitg

68350 said:


> No, not early in the morning, too few arrivals.


That's why she tipped you. If you had said you could get another trip right away, it would have been less.


----------



## Vindoo

No rhyme or reason for me...In fact most of the time when I think I will get a tip I'm wrong. And lots of times I'm very surprised by who does tip...


----------



## StJohnsRides

0x3imf3 said:


> OP isn't far from absolute on this.. People who make under 25k a year aren't going to tip you except in very sparse edge cases..
> 
> If you don't socialize well with decent earning people they won't tip either.. People who are quiet or awkward for whatever reason will rarely get tips.


I agree, people with low income won't tip, and I don't blame them. But I had quite a few "decent earning" people that tipped me for just being quiet and let them play with their phones.


----------



## mbd

Be safe while driving ?=translating it English means, no tip for you
Shake hands at the end of the trip= ?


----------



## StJohnsRides

mbd said:


> Be safe while driving ?


Amen!


----------



## Christinebitg

StJohnsRides said:


> I agree, people with low income won't tip, and I don't blame them.


That's not always the case, in my experience. I've had people tip me who look like they need it more than I do.


----------



## StJohnsRides

Some people tip, some don't, but there are a few things that we could do if we want to get a tip:

- Have a clean car
- Have a friendly attitude
- Provide a comfortable ride

These three rules do not guarantee anything, but without them, there will be no tip period.


----------



## uberparadise

OldBay said:


> Its generally known that working class people don't tip. But professionals taking long trips generally DO tip.
> 
> However, I've noticed a tell from these PAX that they aren't going to tip.
> 
> Whenever they express "concern" that you are able to find a return trip from whatever [email protected]@@@ suburb you are taking them to. THAT is the tell that they aren't going to tip. Instead of acknowledging that the trip is going to be a money loser for you and giving you a few extra dollars, instead they give you "well wishes" that you can find a trip that is going back in your direction. When I hear that I KNOW they aren't tipping and I just want to say "show me the money".
> 
> Another potential tell is that they ask detailed questions about how much you make. After one such pax asked this and I told her, gave a very detailed breakdown of costs and how much drivers really make, I asked her if she thought it was more or less than she thought. She said it was more than she thought drivers were making. B. No tip.
> [. When they say I don't need help with my bag or bags in the trunk, that's a sure thing they won't tip or don't want to feel obligated to tip?


When they say " Don't bother to get out I got the luggage" that's my number one tell no tip is coming. They don't want to feel obligated that you gave them good service and help.


----------



## StJohnsRides

Christinebitg said:


> That's not always the case, in my experience. I've had people tip me who look like they need it more than I do.


Yes, that happens too, but it's rather an exception than a rule.


----------



## Jlynn

RevJG said:


> I do not live in the "tip" world.
> 
> If I receive one, (I actually receive many from all walks of life and situations) I consider it icing on the cake.
> 
> For me, the "tip" is the APP which allows me to earn money driving strangers to locations using my personal vehicle. I save a percentage for my uncle, Sam, who'll be looking for a handout once a year.
> 
> I consider 5 star ratings worth more than financial earnings. I approach driving like a business person. I am well groomed sporting professional business attire; my car is impeccable. I open doors; assist with luggage; bring groceries to the door without being prompted; make certain that single riders get into their homes before driving off after dark. When delivering unescorted minors, as there have been a few cases, I call the adult who placed the trip to advise them that the minor has reached the destination and I remind the minor to call them as well. I've driven sick passengers to hospitals and have escorted them inside making sure they get the immediate care they need and the list goes on.
> 
> I don't do this while wondering if I'm going to get a tip. I do this because this is who I am and this is what I believe 5-star customer service should be.
> 
> When a rider enters my car, I greet them like a guest, introduce myself, invite them to get comfortable, make sure the temperature is to their liking, I verify the destination address and ask them how they are, If a rider says they're tired, I have relaxing soothing music playing quietly and invite them to sit back and relax. If the question becomes a conversation, so be it. I'm interested in their leaving the car thinking: "wow, that was awesome".
> 
> I keep my eye on the prize which for me is being happy and loving what I do and it seems to work. Tips happen $$$$$$.


Not all of us have the luxury of thinking stars are more important than tips. Stars don't pay the bills. 
IJS.


----------



## StJohnsRides

Jlynn said:


> Not all of us have the luxury of thinking stars are more important than tips. Stars don't pay the bills.
> IJS.


But how can you expect a tip from a PAX, who doesn't even want to give 5 stars?


----------



## Jlynn

StJohnsRides said:


> But how can you expect a tip from a PAX, who doesn't even want to give 5 stars?


I don't ever expect a tip. The point in my response was simply that the star rating doesn't pay the bills so I'm not reliant on that. What I am reliant on is being busy, unlike right now, where I'm sitting in a Sheetz parking lot waiting for pax.


----------



## SeniorJunior

generally all of you is right unless you’re proven wrong  ups I repeat someone here


----------



## StJohnsRides

Jlynn said:


> I don't ever expect a tip. The point in my response was simply that the star rating doesn't pay the bills so I'm not reliant on that. What I am reliant on is being busy, unlike right now, where I'm sitting in a Sheetz parking lot waiting for pax.


But it's a totally different issue. The rating has nothing to do with it for sure. Or does it? Wish you luck.


----------



## Jlynn

StJohnsRides said:


> But it's a totally different issue. The rating has nothing to do with it for sure. Wish you luck.


I was merely responding to that one post about stars being more important than anything else. Stop being obtuse.


----------



## StJohnsRides

Jlynn said:


> I was merely responding to that one post about stars being more important than anything else. Stop being obtuse.


Sorry for being stupid, but I was merely trying to say that stars are not important more than anything else, and surely will not keep you busy, but possibly may help when it comes to tips.


----------



## Jlynn

StJohnsRides said:


> Sorry for being stupid, but I was merely trying to say that stars are not important more than anything else, and surely will not keep you busy, but possibly may help when it comes to tips.


Sears don't mean crap in my market area. My high ratings on both U/L coupled with the lack of tips are proof of that. People round here just don't feel like they should tip, period. And it's sad because my other job greatly depends on tips too.


----------



## StJohnsRides

Jlynn said:


> Sears don't mean crap in my market area. My high ratings on both U/L coupled with the lack of tips are proof of that. People round here just don't feel like they should tip, period. And it's sad because my other job greatly depends on tips too.


I agree, people here rarely tip.


----------



## ariel5466

RevJG said:


> I consider 5 star ratings worth more than financial earnings


I really hope you're joking. But if not...

Do you wipe pax ass for them, too? ?



0x3imf3 said:


> If you don't socialize well with decent earning people they won't tip either.. People who are quiet or awkward for whatever reason will rarely get tips


I definitely have a better shot at a tip when I have a good conversation with someone, especially upper middle class pax who ask me if I do well driving for Uber and I'm honest about it.

I've got my answer to that question down to a science to strike the balance between revealing the struggle without making it sound like I'm whining. I start with the positive aspects first, a treetop-version of what led me to Uber driving (no details unless they ask, because it's not a pretty story), and then I'll ease into the downside, sounding very matter-of-fact (with a "that's just the way it is, unfortunately" attitude) as opposed to whining and complaining. If I play it just right I can pull on some heart strings and get a decent tip.

However, since not everyone wants to talk, I won't force conversation and because of that I have gotten some tips from the silent pax. But it's harder when you're not able to make that connection with someone and get them to feel for you.

Interesting thing is that if I drop someone off in the projects (I don't pick up there) I have an equal chance at being tipped as if I picked someone up in the extremely wealthy neighborhood of Windsor Farms, or the mansions on Monument Ave. But if you make enough money to live in those places and you request a ride from me, you're definitely a cheap **** because my car qualifies for UberX only.


----------

